# Cisco Linksys Router



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I've been having problems with my cable modem for two years. Finally got it fixed and it runs at 59/8 on a good day. Then I started having problems with the router. I had a three (I think) year old Cisco Linksys WRT 320N. I just got a new Lenovo laptop and it was having problems opening up some sites when I had it in some places in my home and outside. Called Cisco up and asked them what the best router would be for my needs. they suggested the E4500. Said it has about a 300' range and six antennae. Cost $179 from them. Went to Amazon and got one for $159 and installed it last night. Took just a few minutes. Amazing difference using wireless connections on our laptops. Went from 3Mbs in the room I'm typing this post to almost 30Mbs. Laptop now runs very well.

Rich


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I haven't tried that one, but it is amazing what happens when you don't buy the low-end stuff. I bought my parents a higher-end Netgear because my dad didn't have very good signal on his iPad. Went from 1-2 to full signal and he didn't move.

I have an Airport Extreme (4th Gen) paired with an Express and have great signal and full speed all over the house. In fact, I haven't bothered to plug in my wife's Mini the signal is so reliable.

Glad to hear you found a good one.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I've been using high end Netgears for a while and am generally pleased. I do upgrade to the latest model every couple years. They seem to 'wear out' eventually, not logical but that's been my experience.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> I haven't tried that one, but it is amazing what happens when you don't buy the low-end stuff. I bought my parents a higher-end Netgear because my dad didn't have very good signal on his iPad. Went from 1-2 to full signal and he didn't move.
> 
> I have an Airport Extreme (4th Gen) paired with an Express and have great signal and full speed all over the house. In fact, I haven't bothered to plug in my wife's Mini the signal is so reliable.
> 
> Glad to hear you found a good one.


Thanx, that one was driving me batty (battier?). Haven't tried the iPad on it, I'll have to do that.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

klang said:


> I've been using high end Netgears for a while and am generally pleased. I do upgrade to the latest model every couple years. They seem to 'wear out' eventually, not logical but that's been my experience.


The 320N did seem to wear out. Don't know if that's possible or logical, but it sure made a difference when I put the new one on.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I am on my third Linksys/Cisco router at home. The WRT54G is still in service with someone else. The WRT160N kind of flipped out after two years, but it was running DDWRT and it might have been fine if I had gone back to the factory firmware. I've got the E4200 now and the speeds and range are much better than the WRT160N.


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

I've had a lot of bad luck with the Cisco Linksys router. I moved to a Netgear and it worked for a bit, but then I stepped up and bought a Cradle Point. Haven't had a lick of problems with it. (Yet and hope not to). When I had my Linksys, I could be sitting next to it with a wireless device and the connection would drop. Tried changing the channels and all, and still had the issue. I think my Netgear just died on me. That is my 2 cents.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Things are starting (or have been, I haven't kept up) to get crazy with networking equipment. I just got a Netgear WNDR3800, which just came out this month, and now they've released the WNDR4500. Stop the insanity!


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Glad to hear it helped. A newer non cheapo special will have a better processor and more ram as well as more range. 

I sell the cheapo $39 model but mention that a more expensive has a lot more features.

A Really nice router will provide a DMZ and a separate wireless network that you let guests use where you get priority and they can' see your stuff for example.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> Things are starting (or have been, I haven't kept up) to get crazy with networking equipment. I just got a Netgear WNDR3800, which just came out this month, and now they've released the WNDR4500. Stop the insanity!


Saw that. I'm on the WNDR3700, might be time to upgrade again.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I am on my third Linksys/Cisco router at home. The WRT54G is still in service with someone else. The WRT160N kind of flipped out after two years, but it was running DDWRT and it might have been fine if I had gone back to the factory firmware. I've got the E4200 now and the speeds and range are much better than the WRT160N.


I also have the E4200 which replaced 2 Airport Extremes which lightning got (actual took out my entire ethernet including DirecTV "love the plan").

I took out my old WRT54G and loaded dd-wrt firmware on it and turned off the wireless and use it as a switch.

The E4200 handles all 3 floors for our wireless >> Apple TV, Ipod Touch, Laptops. Everything else is wired with fixed IPs.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I've been having problems with my cable modem for two years. Finally got it fixed and it runs at 59/8 on a good day. Then I started having problems with the router. I had a three (I think) year old Cisco Linksys WRT 320N. I just got a new Lenovo laptop and it was having problems opening up some sites when I had it in some places in my home and outside. Called Cisco up and asked them what the best router would be for my needs. they suggested the E4500. Said it has about a 300' range and six antennae. Cost $179 from them. Went to Amazon and got one for $159 and installed it last night. Took just a few minutes. Amazing difference using wireless connections on our laptops. Went from 3Mbs in the room I'm typing this post to almost 30Mbs. Laptop now runs very well.
> 
> Rich


Oops, should have said 4200, sorry.

Rich


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I want to configure one of my computers to access the internet through a wireless way by somehow using the wireless router attached to another of my computers. What is the best way to do this if this is possible at all?

I am using a Linksys router.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SeaBeagle said:


> I want to configure one of my computers to access the internet through a wireless way by somehow using the wireless router attached to another of my computers. What is the best way to do thus if this is possible at all?
> 
> I am using a Linksys router.


Call Cisco Linsys and ask them, that's what I did.

Rich


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

sswheeler said:


> I've had a lot of bad luck with the Cisco Linksys router. I moved to a Netgear and it worked for a bit, but then I stepped up and bought a Cradle Point. Haven't had a lick of problems with it. (Yet and hope not to). When I had my Linksys, I could be sitting next to it with a wireless device and the connection would drop. Tried changing the channels and all, and still had the issue. I think my Netgear just died on me. That is my 2 cents.


whats a cradle point? not fimilar with that term.

I currently have the cisco lynksys e2000 model.

trying to get most out of high speed.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Historically, my preference has been Linksys products. I was a bit concerned when Cisco bought them in 2003, but have stuck with them and I upgraded to an E4200 this past spring. Couldn't be happier with the speed, the management software that came from the Pure Networks purchase in 2008, and the wireless operation.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I just use Cisco gear I acquire from work.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I personally tend to stay with Linksys / Netgear products - I've been using a Netgear FVS318v1 for 8 years now (even though Netgear stopped supporting it with new firmware about 6 years ago) - and I also have one of the Sam Knows Netgear WNR 3500 routers that is currently my network "hub". I also have both Linksys and Netgear switches, and I'm using a Linksys 54G router as a 2nd WAP .


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

scooper said:


> I personally tend to stay with Linksys / Netgear products - I've been using a Netgear FVS318v1 for 8 years now (even though Netgear stopped supporting it with new firmware about 6 years ago) - and I also have one of the Sam Knows Netgear WNR 3500 routers that is currently my network "hub". I also have both Linksys and Netgear switches, and I'm using a Linksys 54G router as a 2nd WAP .


Before I bought the 4200, I tried a Netgear repeater, or range extender, and I found the instructions almost incomprehensible. No matter what I did, I couldn't get it to "extend the range". The Cisco setup was so simple and quick. Makes me wonder why all manufacturers can't follow Cisco's example. I do intend to do some research on the Cradle Point. When I see someone say, "I stepped up to something", it makes me feel as if I've missed something. In fact let me do that now...If I read the info on the website correctly, I could have done away with my cable modem.

To *sswheeler*: Am I correct in that assumption? Would I have been better off waiting for Verizon's 4G network and just using that? Or would I still need the cable modem?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

la24philly said:


> whats a cradle point? not fimilar with that term.
> 
> I currently have the cisco lynksys e2000 model.
> 
> trying to get most out of high speed.


From what I just read on Cradle Point's website, we might be missing something. Here's a *link*.

I'd like to see some opinions of these routers. If I can swap my cable modem with Boost + for a data plan, I can save some money and use it in more places than I can now. Almost seems too good to be true.

Rich


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

That link was so you can do your broadband over Verizon's 4G wireless Cell phone network, along with any caps they may have or will introduce. Do you REALLY want to go there ?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

rich584 said:


> From what I just read on Cradle Point's website, we might be missing something. Here's a *link*.
> 
> I'd like to see some opinions of these routers. If I can swap my cable modem with Boost + for a data plan, I can save some money and use it in more places than I can now. Almost seems too good to be true.
> 
> Rich


I'm not sure what the difference is between Cradle Point and the mobile hotspots here except how many devices it will handle and wifi range. Data plans with Verizon which they advertise are expensive for a lot of data. But it may be exactly what you need.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

scooper said:


> That link was so you can do your broadband over Verizon's 4G wireless Cell phone network, along with any caps they may have or will introduce. Do you REALLY want to go there ?


I dunno. The data charges are a lot less than what I pay for my cable modem. I've never tried a 4G device, my Droid uses 3G and I'm not thrilled with that. So, I really don't know, DO I really want to go there?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> I'm not sure what the difference is between Cradle Point and the mobile hotspots here except how many devices it will handle and wifi range. Data plans with Verizon which they advertise are expensive for a lot of data. But it may be exactly what you need.


I don't think there's much difference. I've looked at some of those devices and considered them for a while. I know with that $99 Verizon card you can use it with a laptop just about anywhere once they get the 4G network running as the 3G does now. But I'm pretty satisfied and impressed with the Cisco 4200 and I already have two data plans. I dunno, too much technology, too fast?

Gets confusing.

Rich


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I have the E4200. It's WAN port is plugged into a Verizon netbook that has built-in 3G access. The netbook is set for internet connection sharing through the built-in wired adaptor which is where the E4200 is plugged in. The E4200 does a great job of providing wired & wireless access. The 2.4GHz channel can be used up in the man cave which is another structure not connected to the house & on the opposite end of the house from where the router is. It's not a great signal up there but it does work.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> I have the E4200. It's WAN port is plugged into a Verizon netbook that has built-in 3G access. The netbook is set for internet connection sharing through the built-in wired adaptor which is where the E4200 is plugged in. The E4200 does a great job of providing wired & wireless access. The 2.4GHz channel can be used up in the man cave which is another structure not connected to the house & on the opposite end of the house from where the router is. *It's not a great signal up there but it does work.*


I'd imagine that will get better when you get a 4G plan. I think 3G is kinda weak. When I bought my Droid phone, the wonderful folks at the Verizon store lied to me again and told my the Droid would switch to 4G when it became available. And I got called "rude" by a Mod for the way I treated that lying sack of dog dung.:nono2:

Rich


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

"rich584" said:


> I'd imagine that will get better when you get a 4G plan. I think 3G is kinda weak. When I bought my Droid phone, the wonderful folks at the Verizon store lied to me again and told my the Droid would switch to 4G when it became available. And I got called "rude" by a Mod for the way I treated that lying sack of dog dung.:nono2:
> 
> Rich


I'm crossing my fingers that we get 4G out here. Little Rock is supposed to get it this year but we are about 20 miles from the city.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> I'm crossing my fingers that we get 4G out here. Little Rock is supposed to get it this year but we are about 20 miles from the city.


I think Verizon's kinda overwhelmed by demand for FIOS Internet. Then you throw in 4G, and they're even more overwhelmed.

I was really wanting FIOS, but with this new router, I'm not sure I'd bother unless the cost was a lot cheaper for the same speeds. I'm surrounded by town's that have it and we don't. I was pretty convinced that Cablevision was at fault for my Net problems for the last couple years. Using the 4200 is a revelation for me. Now, it's perfectly clear to me that my old router was the cause of my problems.

Rich


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

I know the thread kind of changed directions, but back on the router subject, I purchased a Buffalo WHR-HP-G54 router back on 5/26/06 for $64. Not a very high priced router, but it's still my main router today. I did put Tomato firmware on it, but it was actually ok with the original firmware. Even if it dies today, I'd say I've gotten my money's worth out of it. It has always had good range and speeds even at pretty good distances. I just haven't felt compelled to upgrade to a N speed router yet.


----------



## Jish (Jul 27, 2007)

We had a belkin for years with no problems that I was aware of. Recently upgraded cable Internet to 40 Mbps so for no reason other than just wanting to I replaced the router too. Bought the Linksys E4200 and all naturally works great BUT now when I right arrow on the DirecTV remote I get the apps - I NEVER was able to get them always got the "loading - 301" error message.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I was pretty convinced that Cablevision was at fault for my Net problems for the last couple years. Using the 4200 is a revelation for me. Now, it's perfectly clear to me that my old router was the cause of my problems.


My neighbor was in the same boat. I had a very solid connection with Comcast, they would drop out for hours a day. They live 2 doors down. He went and bought a good modem and router and the problems cleared up overnight. Why can't Comcast just tell people their rental modems are junk?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> My neighbor was in the same boat. I had a very solid connection with Comcast, they would drop out for hours a day. They live 2 doors down. He went and bought a good modem and router and the problems cleared up overnight. Why can't Comcast just tell people their rental modems are junk?


That raises a question: Could I buy my own cable modem and save money on my Internet costs? Or should I just leave it alone since it's running so well?

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> My neighbor was in the same boat. I had a very solid connection with Comcast, they would drop out for hours a day. They live 2 doors down. He went and bought a good modem and router and the problems cleared up overnight. Why can't Comcast just tell people their rental modems are junk?


For a number of years I have had no problem with the modem Comcast provided.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

phrelin said:


> For a number of years I have had no problem with the modem Comcast provided.


Same here, four years and no problems with the Comcast modem.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

rich584 said:


> I think Verizon's kinda overwhelmed by demand for FIOS Internet. Then you throw in 4G, and they're even more overwhelmed.


Actually the FIOS rollout is on hold for the foreseeable future; Verizon sees more money in 4G than in FIOS.


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

I have to use Verizon Wireless cuz I live in the country and I have no other choice for HSD. This is what I have

http://cradlepoint.com/products/mbr900-our-most-affordable-3g4g-ready-mobile-broadband-n-router

If you notice with it, it supports DSL and cable, but it has a fail over that can be used with say a Verizon card. There is a lot of setup options with it. But I decided on using this router cuz of the reviews I found on the internet. I know Best Buy has it cheaper that the web site has it for. I love it. No problems yet. Fingers crossed


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Actually the FIOS rollout is on hold for the foreseeable future; Verizon sees more money in 4G than in FIOS.


I read that too, I still don't see how.

Rich


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It costs way more money to roll out fiber to a home than it does to a single 4G tower location. Takeup costs are ridiculous with FTTH.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> It costs way more money to roll out fiber to a home than it does to a single 4G tower location. Takeup costs are ridiculous with FTTH.


Oh, I know how expensive fiber optic networks are, but once they're in place they seem to be pretty trouble free. We had an Apple fiber optic network in our plant in the late '80s - middle '90s and it was wonderful. Took an awful long time to install it, but once in it worked beautifully. After all that work, our corporation decided to go with all IBM equipment. Yet another stupid mistake on the road to the demise of the corporation.

I'd think that once they had the fiber optic network in place, just the money from Internet connections would eventually justify the cost. And, in my case, it's not like I'm hundreds of miles away from the FO network, I'm really close. Typical of my luck....:nono2:

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

My local ISP was doing FTTH, but they've switched to doing FTTN then VDSL2 to the customer. Fortunately, my street was done before they changed focus, but most of the neighborhood wasn't done.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a linksys wrt54gl as the main router and a Linksys E2000 as a wds repeater which I have 2 desktops and a wd live plus plugged into the repeater using ethernet and I have no issue with netflix streaming.


----------

